
A Dissertation So Good It Might Be Classified - aburan28
https://www.wired.com/2004/01/a-dissertation-so-good-it-might-be-classified/
======
jamessb
This needs a "(2004)" in the title. The thesis was published (it's listed in
bibliograpic databases [1], and ProQuest has the PDF [2]), and was then
essentially re-published as a book [3] (here's a review in a journal [4]).

[1]:
[https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1023236](https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1023236)

[2]:
[http://search.proquest.com/docview/305049527/EF824BE251BA493...](http://search.proquest.com/docview/305049527/EF824BE251BA4935PQ/1?accountid=13042)

[3]: [https://www.amazon.com/Networks-Security-Complexity-
Infrastr...](https://www.amazon.com/Networks-Security-Complexity-
Infrastructure-Protection)

[4]:
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1468-2257.2008....](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1468-2257.2008.00439.x/abstract)

